# تصميم زجاجة شامبو



## حمدى 12 (25 مايو 2009)

بسم الة الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 

تصميم زجاجة شامبو



زجاجة شامبو











القالب زجاجة شامبو










هذة الملفات تصميم زجاجة شامبو و تصميم القالب زجاجة شامبو
Masterca x3


http://www.mediafire.com/file/eqkmazxm5zd/BODY2 BODY1.rar


----------



## ابو كريم 1 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## rami_m_ra (17 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (17 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والله لك وحشه يا باشمهندس حمدي فينك من زمان وفين برامجك الممتعه

الله لا يحرمنا منك 

ماشاء الله تبارك الله تسلم يديك


----------



## zakimc (17 نوفمبر 2012)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله........


----------



## tito_dz (21 نوفمبر 2012)

good work 
counted (trai the bolte whter ior drunk jus ) is large game of product projrt for buy


----------

